
10,0000W Electric Racing Kick Scooter - xatxat
https://electric-boarding.com/2017/03/21/over-the-top-custom-luna-apocalypse-2wd-100000w-96v-50mph-electric-racing-kick-scooter/
======
gargravarr
One too many zeroes in the page title, it's 10kW.

I own a 350W electric skateboard, and I can say without a doubt it's scary to
ride when you're that close to the ground. I am at a loss for words as to how
terrifying this could possibly be!!

